# Ladies...eyebrows?



## CeeCee (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you tweeze, wax, shave or nothing when it comes to your eyebrows?

mine are very blonde and I really don't need to do anything but if I look in my 10X mirror, I see a lot.  I used to get them waxed every blue moon or some special event but now I've discovered tweezing and I kind of enjoy plucking each hair....I actually Like doing it...I am one crazy Popsicle eating old lady, lol.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

There's been a whole eyebrow change recently with the popularity of the big eyebrows.Women are getting them done in a variety of ways even including tatooing them.  Me, I've always had good brows with no need to wax them. Pluck stray hairs, of course. But in recent years they've thinned out.

So now I get busy with some pencil and a new product; brow mascara. It works and everyone thinks I've had them done in a salon.

Some of the new brow looks:

http://www.fashionising.com/beauty/b--big-thick-eyebrows-trend-64731.html

http://www.swide.com/beauty/eyebrow...rom-miley-cyrus-to-cara-delevingne/2013/12/13


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2014)

OH GOD!!!!  Every single day and sometimes twice a day the 15 year old gal is going thru some ritual of doing her eyes make up and working on the eye brows.

A large lighted mirror(2 ways),500 Q-Tips,cotton balls and a bunch of other eye stuff that I have no idea what the hell its for.

I cant ,to this day, figure why they all do this,if they are doing all this to impress the young males then they got another think coming.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 13, 2014)

I used to pluck an occasional stray once in a while. Mine have have never been full enough and I used to use a pencil to fill in some areas. I don't bother anymore. Being a retired senior spending all my time at home has caused me to rethink the importance of my beauty regime. I've stopped all the shaving (legs & underarms). No more makeup. I quit dying my hair and no longer style it. I continue to wear powder & perfume. I also keep up removal of those darned chin hairs.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 13, 2014)

Gael said:


> So now I get busy with some pencil and a new product; brow mascara. It works and everyone thinks I've had them done in a salon....



I have been using brow mascara for many years-25 at least. Can be hard to find but maybe now with the new brow looks it'll be easier...


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_I use the 10x mirror to tweeze stray hairs that appear on my chin and the eyebrows and i use Rimmel eyebrow pencil i find it very good_    The 10X mirror is great for putting your mascara on, i often think of a friend of mine whose sight isn't crash hot, she went out for the day and it wasn't until she got home that she realised she had used red lip liner on her eyes and eyebrows  OMG she must have looked a sight


----------



## Justme (Mar 14, 2014)

I use the scissors to clip them, once in a while.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> OH GOD!!!!  Every single day and sometimes twice a day the 15 year old gal is going thru some ritual of doing her eyes make up and working on the eye brows.
> 
> A large lighted mirror(2 ways),500 Q-Tips,cotton balls and a bunch of other eye stuff that I have no idea what the hell its for.
> 
> I cant ,to this day, figure why they all do this,if they are doing all this to impress the young males then they got another think coming.



A 15 year old and makeup? They go hand in hand. No surprise there, Davey.
Between the bombardment of images in the media to peer pressure, she would naturally be into the makeup.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I used to pluck an occasional stray once in a while. Mine have have never been full enough and I used to use a pencil to fill in some areas. I don't bother anymore. Being a retired senior spending all my time at home has caused me to rethink the importance of my beauty regime. I've stopped all the shaving (legs & underarms). No more makeup. I quit dying my hair and no longer style it. I continue to wear powder & perfume. I also keep up removal of those darned chin hairs.



Oh, I wouldn't care if I were in the black hole of Calcutta, I'd still be with the beauty regimes. But that's just vain old me.:bowknot:


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 14, 2014)

re:Only time I wear make up anymore is when I'm here. WHAT??

Here ? on this forum? ITS OK ,we all like you no matter what you wear.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> A 15 year old and makeup? They go hand in hand. No surprise there, Davey.
> Between the bombardment of images in the media to peer pressure, she would naturally be into the makeup.



Biggest problem is getting into the bathroom where she is doing her "thing".
me"HON,I gotta GO!!!
she"ok hold on a sec"

Do you know what SEC is to these kids? Its like 5 minutes, then I got to go change my underwear.


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Biggest problem is getting into the bathroom where she is doing her "thing".
> me"HON,I gotta GO!!!
> she"ok hold on a sec"
> 
> Do you know what SEC is to these kids? Its like 5 minutes, then I got to go change my underwear.



Oh well, there's the rub. They commandeer bathrooms at that age. My friend, I think you're fighting a losing battle there.:crying:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a friend that is blonde and she had her eyebrows tatood because she got tire of the pencil. Hers turned out lovely and they look real, from a distance.  I will shape mine up a bit, but not fancy, just neat looking, I try anyway.  I stopped wearing any makeup except a little lipstick because for some reason, anything I bought, bugged my eyes.  I did try several brands, all those that say they won't bother your eyes.

Well, since stopping, I actually do feel ok with the way I look.  Use to worry as I have really, plain features, no bright blue eyes, not long lashes.  I do like a little lipstick if I go somewhere though.

Oh sorry, and blush! Edited


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

They dye the eyebrows too now. Have a friend who had non existent brows and got them dyed. You go have to have eyebrows for god's sake! No expression without them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_I dye my eyebrows Gael, actually they need doing right now, the things we do to make ourselves happy with the way we look._  :bowknot:


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> I use the 10x mirror to tweeze stray hairs that appear on my chin and the eyebrows and i use Rimmel eyebrow pencil i find it very good    The 10X mirror is great for putting your mascara on, i often think of a friend of mine whose sight isn't crash hot, she went out for the day and it wasn't until she got home that she realised she had used red lip liner on her eyes and eyebrows  OMG she must have looked a sight


_*

Jilly, that would most likely be me if I didn't use my magnifying mirror, since the eyesight deteriorated. :magnify:

As for the eyebrows, I plucked the hell out of mine when I was younger and I think I ruined them as they're very thin now and I also use Rimmel eyebrow pencil every day as I look like I have none otherwise....as Gael said, no expression otherwise.


*_


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I used to pluck an occasional stray once in a while. Mine have have never been full enough and I used to use a pencil to fill in some areas. I don't bother anymore. Being a retired senior spending all my time at home has caused me to rethink the importance of my beauty regime. I've stopped all the shaving (legs & underarms). No more makeup. I quit dying my hair and no longer style it. I continue to wear powder & perfume. I also keep up removal of those darned chin hairs.



_*I'm also a retired senior, 70 tomorrow, but still try to look my best. I've always cared about my appearance and at my age I can't see myself changing now. I like to put makeup on daily and regularly shave my legs (nothing underarms any more). As my hair has been silver white since I was 40 I don't bother colouring it. :hair:
*_


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

Casper happy birthday for tomorrow and wishing you any more to come. I have always envied women who could put on make up, do their hair, and dress in fetching ways. Make up on me always looked comical. Clothes were never important to me, since there was no money for such things. My hair was thick and wavy and let to grow to my knees. I generally wore it on top of my head or braided. But I always looked at all the ladies, and admired their will and ability to bring a version of beauty in such a personal fashion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Casper!  Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow, enjoy!!  resent: :bestwish:*


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2014)

Ina said:


> Casper happy birthday for tomorrow and wishing you any more to come. I have always envied women who could put on make up, do their hair, and dress in fetching ways. Make up on me always looked comical. Clothes were never important to me, since there was no money for such things. My hair was thick and wavy and let to grow to my knees. I generally wore it on top of my head or braided. But I always looked at all the ladies, and admired their will and ability to bring a version of beauty in such a personal fashion.



_*Thank you Ina......:flowers:

I wouldn't say I dress in "fetching ways", but I do like clothes and fashion, always have. I don't have heaps of money to do so but don't need to as there's plenty of clothing stores around here with reasonable prices.

*_


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Happy Birthday Casper!  Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow, enjoy!!  resent: :bestwish:*



_*Thanks SB.....and I'm sure I'll have a great day.:thankyou:
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_*Happy Birthday for tomorrow Casper*_


----------



## Casper (Mar 14, 2014)

_*Hey Jilly.......thank you so much for your kind thoughts....





*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_*Are you doing anything special Casper for your birthday?*_


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

_*No Jilly.....we're not really into birthday parties or big celebrations these days......
Just another birthday as far as I'm concerned.
Sons and partners will be calling in, they wanted to take me out for lunch but they know what I'm like and weren't
surprised when I said no, but thanks for the thought....just to see them and bring me chocolates will make me happy.
:chocolate:

70 is just another number as far as birthdays go and I don't really think of myself as being that age anyway.....
young at heart eh.....can't say the same for the body. :grrr:*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

But you made it thus far, and that's worth celebrating!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I dye my eyebrows Gael, actually they need doing right now, the things we do to make ourselves happy with the way we look._  :bowknot:



Absolutely!!!:love_heart:


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> But you made it thus far, and that's worth celebrating!



_*Absolutely Gael......I've got many more to come yet.....*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Absolutely Gael......I've got many more to come yet.....*_



That's right!:yougogirl:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Those skinny, pencil-thin eyebrows give me the creeps.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_I agree with you That Guy, they do look strange, they have hair transplant for the head , why not for the eyebrows_  :bigwink:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I agree with you That Guy, they do look strange, they have hair transplant for the head , why not for the eyebrows_ :bigwink:




They have tattoos for that now.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Those skinny, pencil-thin eyebrows give me the creeps.



NO good and also out of fashion to boot!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


>




:lol1:


----------

